# 30 year dream



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

All my working life I have held a dream to retire to another country, after several trips to Cyprus, I decided that the love affair I have always had for the place had chosen for me.

I have found a little village house and hopefully that will still be available when I have finally sold my UK property to fund it.

I am hoping to be able to manage on my UK state pension, which I will recieve in May, and a small amount of savings.

Just my luck that the credit crunch has dropped on our toes a year to soon. I will not let the dream fade.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> All my working life I have held a dream to retire to another country, after several trips to Cyprus, I decided that the love affair I have always had for the place had chosen for me.
> 
> ...


Hi Geraldine,

You hang onto that dream!!!!

One comment.. if you have found a village house and 'if' it is older than 1974 then make sure you do all the relevant searches.<snip>

Hope it all comes off for you.

Paul


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> All my working life I have held a dream to retire to another country, after several trips to Cyprus, I decided that the love affair I have always had for the place had chosen for me.
> 
> ...



hi Geraldine,
Unfortunately the credit crunch has hit everyone quite hard in one way or another.
I hope you get your house sold before the little house you want is sold. There is a good chance it will still be there as nothing much is moving here.
good luck.

Veronica


----------



## cypriotsid (Mar 5, 2009)

The crunch is world wide now and even in cyprus.The dream is not lost and just bide time.We have owned our property in cyprus going into 7th year but not ready to move yet.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your messages, it has cheered me up.

Anyone want to buy a stone 3 bed end terraced cottages with loads of charactor??


----------



## 4 u Twilght Support (Mar 7, 2009)

I also have a dream to re locate .. watch this space


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for your email. 

Had an email from the Cypriot agents to say that another person has shown interest in the little village house. If it sells then back to the drawing board I suppose of viewing trips.

Good luck with your intended move!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Thanks for your email.
> 
> Had an email from the Cypriot agents to say that another person has shown interest in the little village house. If it sells then back to the drawing board I suppose of viewing trips.
> 
> Good luck with your intended move!


It could be they are just trying to force your hand to buy now Geraldine.
Unfortunately there are some unscrupulous agents who will try that. I am sure it isnt the case but if it is then at least your little house might still be avaliable when you are in a position to buy.

good luck

Veronica


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> It could be they are just trying to force your hand to buy now Geraldine.
> Unfortunately there are some unscrupulous agents who will try that. I am sure it isnt the case but if it is then at least your little house might still be avaliable when you are in a position to buy.
> 
> good luck
> ...


Hi Geraldine,

If it sells to someone else then it was not meant to be.... might sound a bit corny but usually turns out to be true! You will find the right place at the right time. 

Paul


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I must say, from what I have seen, telling people that someone else is interested is common practice. The "interested" usually derives from another enquiry and might be as simple as someone asking what properties are available in the relevant price range! 

We experienced something similar when we wanted to take our property off the market for a bit! We were told that an agent had a viewing booked for a few days later.... the viewer never turned up!

Don't panic too much... the market is extremely quiet here, if not dead! Even if someone makes an offer there is no guarantee that they will complete the purchase.


----------



## jodie clarke (Mar 13, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> All my working life I have held a dream to retire to another country, after several trips to Cyprus, I decided that the love affair I have always had for the place had chosen for me.
> 
> ...


Hi, Good for you, all the best, my advice is keep yourself to yourself as paphos is a very small place indeed! j...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

By keeping to herself Geraldine would not make many friends and would be alone in a strange country. Also, one of the things that many people find attractive about Cyprus is how friendly people are. By keeping oneself to oneself people might get the impression that you are stand-offish....something that we Brits are often accused of. 

Personally I have adopted a different way of life in a different country with a different culture so I have also adopted a different way of dealing with people... I'll greet everyone and anyone. I hold back a little on personal stuff but otherwise I try to be as friendly as I can.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> By keeping to herself Geraldine would not make many friends and would be alone in a strange country. Also, one of the things that many people find attractive about Cyprus is how friendly people are. By keeping oneself to oneself people might get the impression that you are stand-offish....something that we Brits are often accused of.
> 
> Personally I have adopted a different way of life in a different country with a different culture so I have also adopted a different way of dealing with people... I'll greet everyone and anyone. I hold back a little on personal stuff but otherwise I try to be as friendly as I can.


I wholeheartedly agree with you Babs.
It is foolish to keep your self to yourself in a strange country. Without the usual back up of family that you get in your home country it would be a very lonely isolated existance without some friends to turn to in times of need.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, but I'm a social kind of person, and from my 2 visits to look at the property,understandably the village folk were obviously curious as to a new face entering the place. I'm a people person, but you only tell people what you want them to know at the end of the day. 

As I shall be taking my 2 Springer Spaniels, I shall no doubt be 'the women with the dogs' !!!!

While on the topic of relocating, has anyone used a currency business to secure a good exchange rate for property deposits etc? Are they expensive to use? I'd welcome any feedback from you folk in the know please.

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but I'm a social kind of person, and from my 2 visits to look at the property,understandably the village folk were obviously curious as to a new face entering the place. I'm a people person, but you only tell people what you want them to know at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


currencies direct are a good company to use. They will get you the best exchange rate and you can order in advance and freeze the rate if it is good.


----------



## johnsymonds (Sep 3, 2008)

Since Cyprus joined the euro and the euro/£ exchange rate has moved unfavourably for UK pensioners, sadly the UK state pension does not go very far as Cyprus is no longer a cheap place to live.

You could test your dream without burning all bridges by renting out your UK property to generate some additional ongoing income and also renting in Cyprus until you know for certain that it suits you for the long term.

This way, it keeps your dreams alive whilst giving you a fall back if necessary.


----------

